# Made official today loss at 13 +2



## cp255

Ive been struggling since Monday unsure whether i was losing our baby or not, It was made official today at 13 +2 weeks I just dont know how im going to cope in the coming days/weeks. This was my first baby & im really scared ill never conceive i miss my baby so much already


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, so i know this pain is just horrible. It takes a lot of time and a lot of crying to come to terms with this loss. You just never get over it, you just learn to live with it :cry:

I promise over time things do ease a lot, but you will go through a lot of emotions, sadness, anger, jealousy and it is all normal. Please be gentle on yourself and always know you are not alone. Did you speak with the doctor, did he give you any info on your loss? 

XOXOOXO


----------



## cp255

Thanks for the reply they haven't given me much information at all. I have to go back into hospital tomorrow to check my hcg levels again so hoping they tell me more then. Just dont know how to feel at the moment just want to be pregnant again


----------



## mummyto3

massive husg to you hunnia nd rip angel x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Big hugs to you. Im so sorry this has happened xx


----------



## kiki04

So sorry hun :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Really sorry to hear this :hugs: Take some time out to grieve the loss of your little one x


----------



## gnomette

sorry you have found your self here sending you massive hugs x


----------



## Lottelotte

So very sorry :hugs:

Xx


----------



## amotherslove

i wanted to say how very sorry i am for your loss. i lost my lily at 12w1d last year and i remember how devastating and terrifying it was. i am sending you strength and peace and i hope the coming months are kinder to you as god knows you will need them to be<3


----------

